# t-shirts relabelled



## pattytey (May 10, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone knows a good place in Australia you can send them t-shirts and they will relabel them for you?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Not a lot of companies relabel 3rd party t-shirts (ones you send to them). My advice if you want to follow this route is to find your own seamstress to do these for you.

As Colour have a good relabeling service but for their brand only


----------

